# Alpine 3402 parametric Eq good or bad to use with Alpine 3672 crossover



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm wondering if it is a wise choice to add an alpine 3402 parametric equalizer to my alpine 7909 deck and 3672 crossover set up.I am running 6 separate 2 channel amps,1 amp for every two speaker components if this matters at all to help others help me to answer this question. Will adding the alpine 3402 eat up power like a normal 11 band alpine equalizer does.Also will it improve my sound quality or just make things more complicated and worsen my sound quality. My main concern is sound quality at high volumes over anything else. Will this help to achieve this, or hurt it. Thanks


----------

